# Hyperthyroid symptoms



## GandKsmommy (Feb 15, 2016)

Has anyone experienced achy and weak legs, and fatigue when their levels indicated they were hyperthyroid? My legs ache so much when lying down, and feel weak when I move around. I have no idea what my free t3 is, just that lab results indicate that I am hyperthyroid, according to tsh and free t4. Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

MY body hurt more hyper thyroid and also on anti thyroid med's than it does post thryoidectomy and on replacement med's.

Are you currently taking any medications?


----------



## GandKsmommy (Feb 15, 2016)

Yes. I am the one who posted the other day about being on 125 mcg at 104 lbs, with a tsh of .05 -and free t4 of 1.8. (.9-1.7). I do not have my free t3 or reverse t3. I just feel so tired, brain fog, really achy legs, Leg weakness, and my hands keep falling asleep while I sleep (not sure if that's connected). I just picked up my prescription of 112 mcg, not sure if I should take it. I felt fine for 3 years until going hypo after my daughter. I went to a functional medicine dr bc I heard they are better at helping with thyroid stuff, but never fully felt right (I was on the t3). I felt edgy and hypoglycemic attacks. So, I decided to go back to an endocrinologist who only tests the tsh and free t4 bc he said that the free t3 is what mostly drives the tsh down, not free t4. He also said he does not test free t3 bc it varies to much. However, he says that he does not go by standard range either. He said he like to keep patients at a tsh of around 1. I'm just sick of not feeling right, and feel annoying for posting questions, but no one gets it. I am sick of feeling off and out of it. I'm sick of telling people I cannot do anything bc of the way I feel and the anxiety. I do not have a fast heart rate or high temp either. I just don't know what to do. I probably should just follow the endo.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I just don't know what to do. I probably should just follow the endo.


Most important is to get both your FT-4 and FT-3 drawn. If you endo will not do it then you order it and show up at his office with it.

So sad that we have to fight for our health but it is the way it is for so many of us.

Based on how high your current FT-4 is, you could probably skip a day or 3 to lower your levels.

After 6 weeks on your new lower T4 dose you should have a lab showing both FT-4 and FT-3. If your endo does not understand that then you may need to find a new doc or just pay for your labs yourself.

My thoughts on your pain - like I mentioned before, when I was hyper I hurt more, you are drug induced hyper so hopefully that is all it is.


----------



## GandKsmommy (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you. My new endo will not test the free t3, so I am paying out of pocket to see my functional medicine dr. The endo said to just take one half 125 mcg pill on Sunday's, which is actually what the functional medicine dr told me. I will see the dr at the end of March, so I have enough time to get tested with new levels.


----------



## Jolanta (Aug 21, 2016)

GandKsmommy said:


> Has anyone experienced achy and weak legs, and fatigue when their levels indicated they were hyperthyroid? My legs ache so much when lying down, and feel weak when I move around. I have no idea what my free t3 is, just that lab results indicate that I am hyperthyroid, according to tsh and free t4. Thanks


Achy weak legs and fatigue can be symptoms of hyperthyroidism. Some people with severe symptoms may be confined to a wheelchair temporarily. It is worth checking your T3 and thyroid antibodies as well. Wishing you the best of health


----------

